Ask HN: What books dramatically changed your viewpoint of the world? - ahmedbaracat
======
gregmorton
the laws of simplicity - john maeda

on liberty - john stuart mill

meditation for dummies - stephan bodian

on the duty of civil disobedience - henry david thoreau

the bible - (no, I'm kidding :)

